# Coding



## smoreno10 (Jul 25, 2011)

I presently working in the medical field, i work for six providers ,i did attended college to complete the program for Coder i just completed my test on sat for certification the problem is i cannot find someone that will give me an opportunity due to i have not experience , i have good reccomendations from former employer ,Does somoene know of something ,i am willling to start from the bottom  ,i am honest ,dependable ,hard worker ,self started , and always willing to learn new things, i am willing to even just volunter in a hospital to gain some experience,can someone help me ,i would really appreciated, you may reach me at smoreno10 @ live.com..


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 25, 2011)

I am confused.  You say you are currently working in the medical field and work for six providers.  Yet you also state no one will give you an opportunity.  If you are currently employed in the medical field then stay there and work up in that organization.  Or did I miss something?


----------



## smoreno10 (Jul 25, 2011)

this orgarnization ,did have a coder job open and they would not allow me to move to that dept they want you to have experience at least 10 years .


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Jul 25, 2011)

smoreno10 said:


> this orgarnization ,did have a coder job open and they would not allow me to move to that dept they want you to have experience at least 10 years .



What do you do for the six providers?  And have you asked them if you could shadow the current coder, or help out in that regard?  I think that might be a good way to get in.


----------



## Attersgal (Jul 25, 2011)

What type of organization do you currently work for?? I know a lot of places want experinced coders but 10 years seems a bit much.


----------



## armen (Jul 26, 2011)

smoreno10 said:


> this orgarnization ,did have a coder job open and they would not allow me to move to that dept they want you to have experience at least 10 years .



Kind of strange to here something like this. Usually its much more easier to get the job if you are already in the company. Especially if you just got sertified. You proved your knowledge. I dont think 10 years of experience will make a big difference in our days when everything is changing so fast.


----------

